# Short Essay Refleciton: Whether Attraction Can Properly Be Called Sexual (133 Words)



## wainscottbl (Oct 8, 2014)

[FONT=&Verdana]This is speaking of romantic attraction of course. Here I made a sort attempt to address the question and did so in a short essay manner. I am rather proud of it because I managed to be short and concise. 

WHETHER ATTRACTION CAN PROPERLY BE CALLED SEXUAL 

In attraction there is the initial attraction and this is not sexual, as some claim, and so the term “sexually attracted” is rather unfitting. Because there is clearly some first principle in the sexual desire, the attraction to the beauty of the person in and of themselves, which is not sexual, but simply is. Here the intellect is saying that the person is beautiful. Very quickly, however, this initial attraction to beauty may turn sexual, but this is a second principle for no one is sexually attracted without finding something about the person beautiful. Therefore, the first principle of attraction is initial attraction, which is appreciation of a beauty in the one that is attractive, while the second principle is some desire, whether for sex or simply to get to know the person. [/FONT]


----------



## Lucid Being (Apr 1, 2018)

I think a great point here to not ignore is the level of energy a person gives off. This energy has nothing to do with looks or style of talking but has everything to do with Frequency. Sex and attractiveness are still highly important activities and qualities but without the mutual vibrations, we have very little going on. Ash


----------



## Galen (Sep 2, 2018)

Just curious, are you basing this essay on your personal observations or from aspect of scientific theory?


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Sep 10, 2018)

I saw this, which could be a good start:

https://www.gaiam.com/blogs/discover/4-things-you-need-to-know-about-attraction

The psychology involved: https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-attraction-doctor/201606/3-vital-elements-attraction

And the portion of this article about beards was completely unexpected! https://www.onlinepsychologydegree.info/fascinating-facts-about-the-psychology-of-attraction/

These are virtually exclusively about physical & emotional attraction to people. There are other attractions/obsessions out there, too, like mine to graph paper...


----------

